# Reasonable laundry service



## ConsultantGirl (Apr 15, 2017)

I am currently in AD for work. Since I'm staying in a hotel laundry is an issue. Rather than using the hotel's laundry service I'd rather look at other options with pick up and delivery. Which are the best options such a laundry service?


----------



## wha (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi ConsultantGirl,

I've been pleased with Golden Class Laundry.

HTH


----------

